# Live trapping nuisance squirrels



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Any sure fire baits? I've trapped dozens of ***** but I'm targeting squirrels. I've tried nuts, apples w/peanut butter....all are proven **** attractors 

And yes, I kill many with my .22 but they're starting to get smart by standing in front of my parked truck, pole barn, etc...knowing I won't fire !#. Any and all suggestions appreciated.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you tried dried corn on the cob?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Good idea nix, I never thought of that. Keeping it fresh wouldn't be an issue either. Thanks.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Shelled corn, sunflower seed both work good. A short trail leading into the trap and a few behind the trap pan. Game over. 

The only trouble with using a live trap is all that I catch seem, at least you me, dirty so it's off to the 5 gallon bucket for a bath.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Pellet gun


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just get a rat trap 3-4 dollars bait with shell corn, no reason to live trap you should not relocate anyway. Of course the trap doesn't know what is setting it off but larger critters will be able to pull themselves free.


----------

